# Phrag Grande



## justagirlart (Jul 22, 2022)

I can't seem to be able to control erwina. I am thinking it's the heat. This one is surviving. I am keeping it inside.


----------



## LadySlipper (Aug 3, 2022)

Glad you saved it. How is it now?


----------

